# Stock Image



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

It has been a while since I have been on. Changed jobs etc...I traded phones with a guy off craigslist. I had the Galaxy Note 2 and he had the Droid Razr Maxx HD. I have a few concerns that he might be gathering data so I haven't signed into my original android account. (I made a dummy account first). I ran reset to factory settings but there is still super user installed.

I have been searching for a while but cannot find out how to return this phone to stock. Thanks for any help in advance.

Here is the *ABOUT PHONE:*

*System Version*
9.16.6.XT926.Verizon.en.US

*Model number*
DROID RAZR MAXX HD

*Android Version*
4.1.2

*Baseband version*
VANQUISH_BP_100730.081.64.09P

*Kernel Version*
3.0.31-ge491d6d
[email protected] #1
SMP PREEMPT Thu Feb 14

*Build number*
9.8.1Q-62_VQW_MR-2

*Build Date*
Thu Feb 14


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

The only thing I could think of would be using RSD Lite since your on 4.1.2 but I'm not quite sure if that would work either?! It's worth a shot I guess

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## koftheworld (Oct 10, 2011)

kbucksot said:


> It has been a while since I have been on. Changed jobs etc...I traded phones with a guy off craigslist. I had the Galaxy Note 2 and he had the Droid Razr Maxx HD. I have a few concerns that he might be gathering data so I haven't signed into my original android account. (I made a dummy account first). I ran reset to factory settings but there is still super user installed.
> 
> I have been searching for a while but cannot find out how to return this phone to stock. Thanks for any help in advance.
> 
> ...


Do you need/want root? If so don't return to stock as no exploit exists for 4.1.2

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Jaxidian said:


> rawr!


He's already on 4.1.2

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

koftheworld said:


> Do you need/want root? If so don't return to stock as no exploit exists for 4.1.2
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


 Does not matter to me. But I am already on 4.1.2


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

There is nothing you can do to the phone other then a factory reset, you can't unlock root or do anything on 4.1.2


----------



## newmanx4 (Mar 24, 2012)

You can flash the stock 4.1.2 through RSD Lite if you want to start with a clean slate.

Sent from my RAZR MAXX HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

The motochopper one-click released by djrbliss today has root exploit for 4.1.2
So you can now root, unlock the boot loader and flash all images.


----------

